# blitz



## didi2009

Mais uma dúvida:

Como se traduz "blitz" para o espanhol?

blitz
blitz
_ sf_ (_al Blitz, _relâmpago)* 1*  Batida policial de improviso e que utiliza grande aparato.* 2*  Conjunto oficial organizado para combater qualquer tipo de infração: _O  governo está organizando uma blitz contra os sonegadores._


----------



## pipoII

"Redada" u "operativo" policial


----------



## Tomby

blitz = *operación *_(policial)_

P.D.
Gosto muito de *redada*, como indicou o PipoII.


----------



## didi2009

Confesso que é a primeira vez que vejo essa expressão "redada", esse termo é bem popular? Serve tanto na España quanto na América Latina?


----------



## Tomby

didi2009 said:


> Confesso que é a primeira vez que vejo essa expressão "redada", esse termo é bem popular? Serve tanto na España quanto na América Latina?


Em Espanha usa-se muito e na América Latina penso que também. No obstante, esperemos a opinião dos nossos amigos americanos.
TT.


----------



## pipoII

Na verdade, aquí na Argentina, didi2009 não é que é bem popular assim. É formal e mais bem "leguleio". Aos nossos ouvidos se apresenta assim como jeito de falar proprio da Espanha ou doutro tempo. A expressão, as vezes, pode ser ouvida na voz de algúm reporter na tv no momento de simular ter alta cultura e "bom falar". 
 
Cumprimentos,
 
Ps, Cade a banda musical Blitz?


----------



## didi2009

Bom, valeu, muito obrigada!

Quanto à banda Blitz ela se desfez há um tempo, o vocalista 
Evandro Mesquita atualmente participa de uma série de televisão "A grande família" ele é um dos personagens, além de cantor ele também é ator e já participou de várias novelas brasileiras.
Quanto as meninas... não sei, o que sei é que há pouco tempo atrás eles se reuniram para fazer alguns shows e cantar as velhas músicas da Blitz. Eram umas músicas bacanas, criativas.


----------



## pipoII

Quem agradeçe sou eu Didi2009!

Nao consigo esquecer o hit.. "voce nao soube me-amar".

Ernesto


----------



## Lgpe

didi2009 said:


> Confesso que é a primeira vez que vejo essa expressão "redada", esse termo é bem popular? Serve tanto na España quanto na América Latina?




Nao é popular, o mais popular seria "operativo" pelo menos na Argentina.


----------



## vf2000

Não pode ser "control" policial ou "control de policía"?


----------



## pipoII

vf2000 said:


> Não pode ser "control" policial ou "control de policía"?


 

Não é exatamente a mesma coisa. "Redada" u  "operativo" refere a um tipo particular de ação policial. Ao tempo que "Control policial" pode abranger uma quantidade inumerável de ações policiais de rotina. Em geral, um "Operativo" implica, o estabelecimento dum objetivo específico,  o desenho dum esquema organizativo e a participação de muitos policiais.


----------



## dprako

Na CR usamos particularmente o termo  "redada", mas também se usa "operativo"


----------



## didi2009

E que tal "batida policial"?

Achei em vários jornais...


----------

